# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Hazel - magnifique lapin fauve, jeune, très sociable et sympa - département 17

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Hazel
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 17 - Charente-Maritime
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 🍀🥕🍀 HAZEL
Beau gosse cherche famille pour la vie !

🍀 Hazel est un jeune lapin très sociable , coquin, gourmand, avec un caractère bien à lui qui le rend absolument unique !
Vraiment, cest un amour de loulou , il adore courir et grimper , il sait se faire comprendre quand il à faim , il aime bien avoir ses petites cachettes et grignoter ses paniers douillets 😅
Il est identifié stérilisé et vacciné !
Il est ok tout : chat chien lapin chon enfants et bébé !

🍀 Pour Hazel nous recherchons une famille avec:
- un copain ou une copine
- un habitat en semi liberté ou liberté totale
- beaucoup damour

🍀 Si vous craquez sur notre magnifique fauve nhésitez pas à nous contacter pour recevoir le formulaire adoption nacs !
Merci pour vos partages 🥕

Contact : association.alma@yahoo.fr



https://www.facebook.com/association...type=3&theater

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## myrtille12

Diffusé sur "uncompagnon"

Il est trop beau ce pinou  ::

----------


## SissyLR

Très intéressée pour compagnie pour ma lapine, je vous ai envoyé un mail !

----------


## doriant



----------

